# Crossbow



## Bottoms Up (Feb 19, 2020)

I was wondering if there were any crossbow guru's here. I recently purchased one and have tons of questions. Please PM me if you can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bottoms Up (Feb 19, 2020)

Nobody, huh?


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

You can send me a PM and I will give you all the information I have on crossbows. I have been hunting with one for five years.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Why PM? Discuss openly here.... that is the definition and value of a forum.... so all can benefit. Just a thought. This place is like a library where people go to get that info amd experience. Put it here and the next guy can find it in his search.


----------



## Bottoms Up (Feb 19, 2020)

Agreed sgrem. Share the wealth my friend. I'm sure there are others that would appreciate your knowledge.


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

So first xbow I bought next year after twpd approved was an Excalibur. After research I found these have almost zero issues as its a recurve and has no cams. I read many issues with the split limbs breaking and cams coming apart from various brands,not sure how they have evolved but all in all I love it. My 13 yo can finally pull it this yr and he loves shooting it. My bro has a carbon express with short limbs and cams and his is super quiet compared to my vortex. Both are don't aim same spot accurate and his cost a fraction of what mine did. I'm a gun guy so this feels the same and I'm comfortable out to 50-60 yds.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Why PM? Discuss openly here.... that is the definition and value of a forum.... so all can benefit. Just a thought. This place is like a library where people go to get that info amd experience. Put it here and the next guy can find it in his search.


Good advice ^^^^^


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I like a PMs because I do not get on her very often and sometimes miss the message. Sorry, was not trying to hide anything other than I an not the best crossbow hunter. Good Luck this year guys. 

I have hunting for five years with a crossbow and I have found that the bolt ark is not the same as a arrow with a compound bow. When shooting elevated it is almost line a straight line is a straight line. I also learned that a deer tends to duck a bolt when the shot is past 40 yards but that is bow hunting. I have only had a few encounters with deer in range but only shot at three so far. On spike that ducked the bolt at about 46 yards. One doe that I was not able to find lost blood trail. The last was also a spike at 15 yards and I was about twenty feet in the air and the bolt was covered with blood and it looked like a good shot kind of like a straight angle down and I think I hit the deer low. I watched the deer run over the pipeline and into a heavy stand of trees. Found small blood going in to the trees but never was about to find the deer. So that being said my advice may not be the best. But I can say if you do not think you can make the shot do not take it. keep practicing at different heights and get use to the angles. Good Luck.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

*DoubleThreat* said:


> So first xbow I bought next year after twpd approved was an Excalibur. After research I found these have almost zero issues as its a recurve and has no cams. I read many issues with the split limbs breaking and cams coming apart from various brands,not sure how they have evolved but all in all I love it. My 13 yo can finally pull it this yr and he loves shooting it. My bro has a carbon express with short limbs and cams and his is super quiet compared to my vortex. Both are don't aim same spot accurate and his cost a fraction of what mine did. I'm a gun guy so this feels the same and I'm comfortable out to 50-60 yds.


I basically did the same as DT. Love my matrix. Could be a little quieter but for the speed and ability to unscrew the bow for storage and have it still sighted in when I put it back on was big for me. Also like being able to device without shooting a bolt in the ground. Iâ€™ve killed a few, no misses and found whatever I shot at. Not sure if Iâ€™m a guru but ask and Iâ€™ll try to help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bottoms Up (Feb 19, 2020)

​Well, opening weekend was a pure bust for me. I can only blame it on the full moon at this point. There was just nothing there to shoot at. Skinny does, a spike or two. Checked the camera's friday night. Saw tons of good deer on the cards leading up to opening weekend. They must have gotten the schedule also because they never showed this weekend.

With that said, I can't tell you how my crossbow did. Gonna give it two weeks and try it again. It was a bit warmer than I would have like it to be. But being away from work was nice for a change. Hope everyone else did better.


----------

